# Hellsbay skiff advise



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

Alright you all, I have narrowed down my search to 2 skiffs. The HB biscayne and the HB professional. I know the difference between the 2 and was wondering if I could get a little advise. I boat in biscayne bay. I know the area and have been boating there for over 30 years. It's been a long time since I have had a skiff though. I know ways around the chop even if there would still be a short section I would need to cross open water. I'm leaning towards the professional due to draft, stability and I like how the engine sits in a pocket in the stern. My concern is the ride. Will I really really get beat to death? I'm conflicted on what my needs are because I will be bringing the skiff to flamingo as well. I think the safe bet is the biscayne and I do love it just as much.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

On a side note, although I know these are two person skiffs, I will be taking a 3rd from time to time. Not sure if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Id get the pro. It would be a little more versatile and not that big of a sacrifice in chop. Also fishing 3 in either one would be no problem


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I've fished both boats, in the rough stuff, especially a following sea, the biscayne is better. I have gotten beat to death on a real rough day on a pro. I think it depends on how much bone fishing you will do and if the draft difference will matter that much. I would also look at the marquesa, which is basically a longer, bigger biscayne. For oceanside tarpon the biscayne is better- especially due to the bulbous bow floating higher.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

That sir is good advise. 

I was told from HB that the Biscayne is the best riding skiff they have, even better than the Marquesa. The Marquesa will not work for me since I have limited garage space. 

I do plan on being ocean side more often then not. I'm just afraid the Biscayne is not as versatile and I will suffer a ton in Flamingo. P.S. I have no idea where to go in Flamingo. I have only been a hand full of times so I would be considered a newbie in that area which is why I don't know if I will suffer a ton there with the draft of a Biscayne vs Professional.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

We ran across Biscayne one breezy day with two skiffs...an older 2002 Guide and a new 2015 Pro.

I was very glad I was in the Guide.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

If you're spending most of your time beach side, I would say go Biscayne. 

I fought with the same issue on draft, and I was down to the HPXV17 and Biscayne on my short list. I went with the Maverick (with the VF115), and will say that I've run out of water more than once this month already. With that said, being able to get through Boca Grande in a boat that's 16'9" in poor conditions, more than makes up for it. For that, I'll get my ass out and push, no problem.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

UnitedFly said:


> If you're spending most of your time beach side, I would say go Biscayne.
> 
> I fought with the same issue on draft, and I was down to the HPXV17 and Biscayne on my short list. I went with the Maverick (with the VF115), and will say that I've run out of water more than once this month already. With that said, being able to get through Boca Grande in a boat that's 16'9" in poor conditions, more than makes up for it. For that, I'll get my ass out and push, no problem.


Only gonna get skinnier my friend - miss your Strike at all or all in on the Mav?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

timogleason said:


> Only gonna get skinnier my friend - miss your Strike at all or all in on the Mav?


Hey Tim!
Ill shoot you a message so we don't derail.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

HB Guide Alonzo Satillo fishes Biscayne Bay and switched from a Pro to a Biscayne. Although he repowered his Biscayne with a Suzuki 90.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-build-2017-hb-biscayne.42319/

Google tidesright charters and call him.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

There are days in Flamingo I wish I had a Pro. But since 90% of my fishing now is in St Lucie River, Indian River and ocean side I am glad I have a Marquesa. It would kill me on those days ocean side going after tarpon, sails and kings especially coming through the inlets when the wind and swell pick up. That or any time there is a north or south wind in the river. If you spend a large amount of time in Florida Bay there are times a Biscayne or Marquesa will leave fishable water out of your range and flat bottom is the way to go.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think we all get tortured with that decision, I went V hull over shallow draft and have no regrets... I would think you would be happier with the biscayne sense you stated you have been driving by flamingo to go to biscayne bay (Biscayne is my favorite place)for 30 years... There's a lot of different ways to fish flamingo, but if you were a die hard get skinny skinny sight fishing guy the pro would be the deal.. I don't think you would as happy in the bay with the pro... Good luck with your decision!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

You won't get beat to death in a Pro, but you may have to slow down or navigate smarter in open water. 
The Pro is way more stable if you fish three people. 
Both are nice rides!


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> HB Guide Alonzo Satillo fishes Biscayne Bay and switched from a Pro to a Biscayne. Although he repowered his Biscayne with a Suzuki 90.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-build-2017-hb-biscayne.42319/
> 
> Google tidesright charters and call him.


I'm going to book a charter with him later tonight.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I was where you were a year ago. I had a small skiff that was beating me to death and soaking me. I felt I needed a bigger skiff to cover water and I was tired of getting sprayed. So bought an older Marquesa with a 90 and loved it, until winter. I found myself taking everything out of my compartments and only going out with a half a tank of gas and still couldn't get shallow enough to stalk shallow reds. And I was getting tired of pushing that bigger boat with a 90. So sold her and went with 2012 Professional tunnel. I do miss that ride on the Marquesa, cause it sure was buttery, but when it comes to poling and getting shallow I love the pro. Yes the ride can get rough but when you learn how to use the tabs, stay closer to the bank and get out of the wind, it's not as bad. IMO I would rather have a boat that can fish and draft shallow rather than take chop and stay dry. Doesn't matter how you get to the spot, just as long as you get there. You can do everything you are talking about on either boat, just one will ride better and one will pole and draft better. I would find someone in your area with both boats and buy em some gas and beer and do a wet test.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm gonna sound like a fanboy - but - this is why I went with my Beavertail Vengeance - best compromise of all for me. Flat back, super sharp entry, less draft than marquesa or biscayne, much better ride than a hb Pro and better then the biscayne - but not a following sea. Also - as a side benefit - aircraft carrier stable - the pro or biscayne are not close in that regard. Sorry to get a little off topic, but back to hb's I would go with the biscayne - I am much more interested in tarpon than bonefish.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

DeepSouthFly said:


> when it comes to poling and getting shallow I love the pro. Yes the ride can get rough but when you learn how to use the tabs, stay closer to the bank and get out of the wind, it's not as bad. IMO I would rather have a boat that can fish and draft shallow rather than take chop and stay dry.


I agree with what Deep South said. I considered a Marquesa and after wet testing one, decided my 17.8 Whip rode nearly as well unless the conditions were extreme. Once you tab down the bow on the Pro, it handles chop really well. If you are able to pick the days you fish, the Pro will give you a bit more flexibility on where you can fish.

One downside of the Pro is it has sponsons and they do make a lot of noise when you have waves pushing against the stern. You said you like the fact the motor is tucked inside the stern but that can also be the skiffs biggest drawbacks too.

Mine had a F60 Yamaha and you lost ALOT of speed and ability to trim with a 3rd angler. 

I have never fished a Biscayne.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

MSG said:


> I'm gonna sound like a fanboy - but - this is why I went with my Beavertail Vengeance - best compromise of all for me. Flat back, super sharp entry, less draft than marquesa or biscayne, much better ride than a hb Pro and better then the biscayne - but not a following sea. Also - as a side benefit - aircraft carrier stable - the pro or biscayne are not close in that regard. Sorry to get a little off topic, but back to hb's I would go with the biscayne - I am much more interested in tarpon than bonefish.


Def true. Don't count out other brands @followotherboats . Never rode in a Vengence but they are sharp. Quality and fit and finish are just as good as a HB. East Cape as well. Before you spend your money on a certain brand, take a look at the competitors. I love my Pro but I'm not a die hard HB fan boy. East Cape or BT might have more of what you need. Just my opinion.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm limited as to the size skiff I can fit in the gargae guys. The only reason why the Pro works is because of the engine sitting in the pocket otherwise I would only be looking at 16-17 foot skiffs. 18's are out of the question.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I love my Professional. Contact me if you ever want to come take a look (or a ride if we can work that out).


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

followotherboats said:


> I'm limited as to the size skiff I can fit in the gargae guys. The only reason why the Pro works is because of the engine sitting in the pocket otherwise I would only be looking at 16-17 foot skiffs. 18's are out of the question.


Evo


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I think buying a skiff based on what fits in your garage can lead to regrets.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> I think buying a skiff based on what fits in your garage is can lead to regrets.


I’ve seen guys cut a hole in the rear wall of a garage and re-frame so the motor can slide back in there and the trailer fits in the garage.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

I can’t cut a hole unfortunately since I’d rather not see a boat while eating in the dinning room. As for the comment about regrets, the Biscayne and the Professional are pretty bad ass boats so I doubt I would have regrets. I’ve also done the ocean Boat many times and I am not doing storage again. Having the boat at the house to work on, clean when you want and no tarping makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

followotherboats said:


> As for the comment about regrets, the Biscayne and the Professional are pretty bad ass boats so I doubt I would have regrets. .


Yep - neither boat sucks....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

followotherboats said:


> I can’t cut a hole unfortunately since I’d rather not see a boat while eating in the dinning room. As for the comment about regrets, the Biscayne and the Professional are pretty bad ass boats so I doubt I would have regrets. I’ve also done the ocean Boat many times and I am not doing storage again. Having the boat at the house to work on, clean when you want and no tarping makes all the difference in the world.


Removable tongue is the way to go, but you need to check if RamLin found another stainless hitch supplier to make them light like they used to, else get a swing tongue.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep, that break away tongue is the way to go. And I completely agree about the pros of storing your boat in the garage. Much easier to work on and it actually motivates me to stay on top of little projects or maintenance on it.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

Going fishing tomorrow on a Biscayne with Capt. Alonzo. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

@followotherboats 
It sounds like you are on the right track with Captain Alonzo. I’m sure that will be time well spent. Who will be able to answer your question better than him? 

Captain Benny Blanco is tuned into Flamingo and the ENP. He’s running a newer hb pro 17.8 and is part of the hb pro crew. Maybe spend a day or two with him (or another guide who specializes in that region) and get the straight scoop for the water you are interested in fishing. FYI - I’m biased! I like Benny, my kids like Benny. He’s laid back and easy to talk to. 

I bought my skiff after spending time on the water with different guides who ran the skiff I was looking at every day. I went out in different conditions and locations in different states to understand the strengths and weaknesses of the boat. They let me drive, pole, anchor, etc. You get the point. I told them what I wanted out of the day beforehand so I wouldn’t be a complete pain. Some guides didn’t want to deal with me and boat questions, they just wanted to fish. I get that. It is always good to be upfront with your guide. 

From my perspective, the company that makes the skiff will tell you they have a boat that floats in spit, poles one handed like a dream (into the wind), the non-existent hull slap calls the Tarpon like a dinner bell, etc. 

A good guide who cares about you and the decision you are going to make will be a more reliable resource. Spend the time beforehand, do your homework, then spend the money on the right boat with confidence and you will have a skiff you keep for decades. 

Also, don’t forget the beneficial information you get from a guide who runs his engine 600+hours a year in the location you want to fish! Motor, trailer, pushpole, trolling motor or not, boat ramp etiquette, where the bodies are buried, where to eat and get fuel, who to call for help, and a million other things. The boat is just one part of the equation. There is no substitute for expert local knowledge. 

I am re-reading my post and sound like a commercial for the chamber of commerce. I’m sure you will get a great skiff for your needs. 

Here’s Captain Benny’s contact info. 
http://www.fishingflamingo.com/


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have owned a HB Biscayne for the last three years- I live in Miami and fish Biscayne Bay fairly often- I actually fish Flamingo and Islamorada just as much. I fish with Capt. Blanco on his Professional quite a bit as well.

The key difference between these skiffs is really the ride in a big chop. The Biscayne is going to ride a lot more comfortably in the big stuff, or a short, steep chop. It will not pole as skinny as the Pro, but I use my Biscayne in Flamingo all the time, and it's very rarely been an issue. It poles surprisingly shallow (I've never measured, but I'd guess 8"-ish) and that works well for me. The one issue is jumping up in shallow water- the Pro will jump more quickly and flatter than the Biscayne will. But it's ride IMO is better than the Pro or even the Marquesa, and crazy dry. And I find it to be the easiest poling skiff I've pushed. Light, tracks nicely- Has more freeboard than the Pro, so poling into a quartering breeze is harder. For me, it's the perfect all-round Miami skiff.

If super skinny technical poling is your thing, then the Pro is a better tool for that specific application. The Pro does have a surprisingly GOOD (and dry, but not as dry as the Biscayne) ride in a chop for a skiff with a flat bottom- it has a longer waterline than the Biscayne, so it covers a wave period better. For Biscayne Bay, if you are patient and can ride the banks, a Pro will get you virtually anywhere you want to go in relative comfort, unless you are crossing the center of the Bay on a windy Sunday afternoon. The Pro's abilities to pole in shallow water are legend, and I am often amazed at how skinny it goes.

The Pro has a bigger cockpit- so it feels roomier than the Biscayne (Although I think it is narrower?) You can fish 3 on either boat, but the Biscayne feels tighter when you are running around (but has a huge foredeck- two anglers up front is OK). My trailer has a removable tongue, and the Biscayne is exactly 18' from the tip of the bow to the back of the engine cowling. The Pro is a couple of inches longer I think (the hull is longer, but the engine is inset).

Any more specific questions, I'm happy to answer. You really can't go wrong with either one- It's just about finding the skiff for the majority of what you'll use it for.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

Well you all, the trip was great however we never even saw a bonefish. arg!!! The bay was choppy and the boat did great. A few concerns right off the bat was the boat's tendency to porpose at certain speeds. He has a 90 zuke on his and I loved the power but not sure if the extra weight on the stern was causing the porposing. I also noticed how the boat wanted to ride on it's side. Trim adjusted the boat onto it's pad however a wave would kick it over again all the way across the bay. Kinda annoying in my opinion especially on a expensive boat if you know what I mean. The boat was also pretty tippy but I didn't see as much of a issue with that to be honest. I was just not as use to it I suspect. Other then that, I still loved the boat. It is SOLID as can be and we were fishing in about a foot of water or more the entire day so draft was not a issue. 

I'm curious about how the Professional is now.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

[QUOTE="followotherboats, post: 392114, A few concerns right off the bat was the boat's tendency to porpose at certain speeds. He has a 90 zuke on his and I loved the power but not sure if the extra weight on the stern was causing the porposing. I also noticed how the boat wanted to ride on it's side. Trim adjusted the boat onto it's pad however a wave would kick it over again all the way across the bay.[/QUOTE]

I’m running an 18’ Waterman with a Yamaha 60 out of miami and my boat is also very sensitive to trim and tab. There’s a learning curve there with these boats as I believe most Hell’s bay skiffs require some tab use. I read somewhere on another post that Morejon and Flip built in more rocker into the designs in order to allow the the bow to be lifted in rough seas. Regardless, you’re constantly playing with the tabs... I’ve also been on Blanco’s pro, it needs tabs as well but it did ride somewhat flatter than my Waterman (although we had stellar glass conditions, so there’s that...) 

I do find the constant tab use annoying sometimes and the fact that any throttle adjustment leads to a tab adjustment gets a little old, but it allows me to fly the bow in a chop so it’s a nice trade off.


----------



## schwaggen01 (Dec 22, 2014)

followotherboats said:


> A few concerns right off the bat was the boat's tendency to porpose at certain speeds. He has a 90 zuke on his and I loved the power but not sure if the extra weight on the stern was causing the porposing. I also noticed how the boat wanted to ride on it's side.


The Biscayne is very sensitive to trim and to load- I have a Yamaha F70 on mine, and while I wish I had the extra power, I'm sure I don't want to extra weight (which contributes to the porpoise). Trimming it to stay on the pad can be a challenge in some conditions, but it's generally not a problem. It is more challenging to run than the Professional, in many conditions, IMO. Still rides better when the going gets rough.


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

On a side note, I have someone coming out to my house with a Maverick 18 hpx-v so see if it will fit int he garage. I know it's totally different the the above boats but it should tell me if I can fit a bigger boat in or not. I don't think it will fit but if it does, it will be real close.


----------

